# willing to egg share..can you help me find a clinic please?



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi folks,

i am posting on here as i really want to egg share as i have done it once before and although i did not acheive pregnancy,my recipient did n we had  some frosties left over as i was able to produce 22 eggs...
i feel it to be a very rewarding gift and find consulation knowing that i have helped to make a little family elsewere complete...

i am now 29 and with time pressing on,i was hoping to get back on this rollercoaster soon enough,

i am open to suggestions of clinics or even people wanting to pm me regarding needing a doner, 

i hope this message hasnt come across too forward and i really hope to hear from some of you soon,best luck and may baby dust be sprinkled over every one of us,love icsi


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi

I am currently with Manchester fertility service for egg share and cannot recommend them enough and unlike some clinics they don't charge extra for icsi but it depends where you live if your down south Some only charge £100.

Where did you do egg share previously?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi ya,
thankyou for the reply,
manchester and the lister have been the 2 that i seem to be narrowing it down to  

you think its hard enough having the treatment but then having to decide on a clinic is just as mind boggling...

i will be travelling from ireland so i am pretty open as to were i go in the mainland... i think i will try this one last time before i go to reprofit in czech

i did egg share with origin in belfast,they do not seem to be doing it anymore, i am not to bothered to be fair anyways, although the nurses were fantastic,i was not to happy that my dr pulled out at the very last minute before egg collection to tell me he was leaving so i had some joe blogs then doing e/c and e/t... my recipient got her pregnancy result so i am not totally gutted,i am just glad that it worked for one of us...

how far along are you yourself??


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

The lister all the way!!!  xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks hope  

think im going to make that call tomorrow   

best of luck to you xx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

It might be worth you looking at CARE. They have clinics in both Dublin (Beacon) and Manchester. They don't do egg share or donation in Ireland but they should be able to do all the monitoring etc from Dublin for treatment in the UK. I cycled with them both using my own eggs and as a donor recipient and had a wonderful experience. My egg transfer was really one of the most moving and wonderful days of my life - doctors, nurses and embryologist all singing along to Elvis with us! What could have been a very clinical and stressful experience was actually turned into one I am looking forward to telling our little girl about. They are also excellent in dealing with immune issues and have made pioneering advances in using the embryoscope to better select the best embryos for transfer. Maybe something that is worth investigating further.

I hope you have success! As a donor recipient I am in awe of ladies like you who are generous enough to help a stranger to achieve their dream, and I know that your recipient will be thanking you every day. 

Caroline


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have been matched and just waiting for next bleed to start treatment. The clinic is brand new and they are all fantastic there .

I have also heard great things about the lister and they are loads cheaper but it's weighing up the cost of stating in Manchester or London. I'm sure who ever you pick you will be happy.

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with doctors but like you said at least the recipient got pregnant so it wasn't a waste - hopefully this time it will be your turn x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

lil elvis,
thankyou so much for such an imformative response, your wee story brought goosebumps of happiness to my skin, i see from your picture,your daughter is very beautiful and i am sure you are so proud, i am going to contact the 3 clinics in question today and hopefully between them i can choose,
i cannot wait to get started again,im maybe thinking january would be a good time to start if possible so fingers crossed  
thanks again and enjoy every minute with your little one xxx

hey harper14,
exciting times ahead for you now you are at the 'getting started' stage   i really wish you the best of luck and ofcourse i will be keeping a wee eye on to see how you are coming along...thanks also for your input for helping me narrow down the clinics, so many to choose from my head was turning into a pickled egg   ...
anyways, the very best of luck and please do keep intouch,
look forward to hearing from you again soon xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

just a wee update;

the lister dont accept cf carriers onto their egg share scheme so i rang crm in london and we are due to see them on the 11th december... cant wait   

thanks for all the input xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive had 2 egg shares at CRM London. My sister also did which resulted in triplets.. I know of 6 other ladies that now mummies thanks to CRM.

If there us anything you would like to know, im here xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

your a darling,thats brilliant positive news 

thanks so much,ill keep intouch xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

have you thought of CRM in London they do lots of egg shares, London Women's clinic and the Lister also.


I accepted a cf carrier at CRM but I didn't get pregnant and egg sharer miscarried, when I went to ARGC afterwards thy said I shouldn't have but it is down to choice and I had waited 9 months.


Good Luck


----------

